# Is your complexion a winter, summer, autumn or spring?



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 11, 2006)

Is your complexion a _winter_, _summer_, _autumn_, or _spring_? Find your season and learn what colors are right for you. *Justine Kim* writes.

Why is it that when you slip into that fabulous red dress or your favorite blue sweater, your spirit is instantly lifted? That special piece of clothing can make you feel beautiful and radiant. Aside from the fit and material, the color could be the major attraction.

Color is our best weapon when it comes to fashion. A flattering shade can give your skin and appearance a healthy glow. Conversely, the wrong hue can give you a sickly, washed-out appearance.

*Colors and Seasons*

Your complexion and coloring determines which colors work best on you. Take careful analysis of your skin tone, natural hair color and eye color. To help find the undertone color of your skin, look at the inside of your arm in natural daylight. Then, with the help of the list below, decide which _season_ most accurately describes your complexion. Once you know your _season_, you will have a personalized guideline of colors and shades that work best for you.

*Winter*

Winter is a cool tone. People with winter complexions have blue or pink/rosy undertones. Skin can be pale and porcelain white, yellowish-olive, or dark. Winters are generally brunettes with deeply colored eyes. Many Asians and African Americans fall into this category. Natural white-blondes may also be winters.

*Best Colors for Winter*

Those with the winter color profile have a lot of depth to their coloring and a lot of contrast between their hair color, eye color and skin tone. Winters should wear hues that are sharp, stark and clear. You will look best in intense, rich colors, like black, navy blue, red, and hot pink. These powerful shades will compliment your coloring. For lighter colors, wear bright white or icy pastels, such as like cool blues, pinks and yellows.

*Worst Colors for Winter*

Avoid dressing in earthy tones and subdued colors like beige, orange and gold. They will make you look faded and ashen.

*Summer*

Summer is also a cool tone and like winter complexions, the summers among us have blue or pink undertones. Skin is very pale and pink. Summer coloring usually occurs in natural blondes, and even pale-skinned brunettes with pale eyes. If youâ€™re a trying to discriminate between winter and summer, winters are usually brunettes and summers are mostly natural blondes.

*Best Colors for Summer*

Summers have a low level of contrast between their hair, eye color and skin tone. For you to look your best, choose soft neutrals and pastels, as well as muted colors with cool undertones. Powder blue, dusty pink, mauve, lavender, plum, and pale yellow are all great color choices.

*Worst Colors for Summer*

Avoid intense, vivid hues because they will look harsh and drown you out. Nor should you wear earth tones. Stay away from black and orange.

*Autumn*

Autumn is a warm tone and people with this complexion have golden undertones in their skin, like a pale peach, golden beige or golden brown. Many redheads and brunettes with golden brown eyes fall into this category. However, golden blonde and black hair coloring can also fall into this range.

*Best Colors for Autumn*

You have a lot of depth to your coloring and skin tone. Rich golden, spicy, and earthy colors will accent your complexion. Therefore, look for a warm undertone when selecting a color. You can wear both muted and rich warm colors that are seen in autumn leaves and spice colors, such as camel, beige, olive, orange, gold, and dark brown. You will also look great in a rich warm grey.

*Worst Colors for Autumn*

Stay away from clear, bright colors and black and white, which will make your look tired and faded. Also steer clear of pastels and blue tones, which will look cold against your complexion and give you a pale appearance.

*Spring*

Spring is also a warm tone. People of this complexion have subtle golden undertones and are usually creamy white or peach. Springs have extremely light, ivory skin color. People of this coloring are usually natural golden blondes, auburn, or strawberry blond redheads. Springs also have very clear, light blue and green colored eyes. Freckles and rosy cheeks are also characteristics of this group.

If you canâ€™t decide weather you are an autumn or a spring, springs tend to have pale eyes while autumns have dark eyes.

*Best Colors for Spring*

Springs can wear very pale, soft colors, such as peach, camel, golden yellow, golden brown, and aqua. You will also look fabulous in ivory, bright greens, true reds, clear blues and coral.

Your colors may be particularly hard to find because they can never be too muted or too dark.

*Worst Colors for Spring*

Avoid black and white, which are too contrasting for you. Also stay away from dark, dull colors.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 11, 2006)

I *think* I am a Spring, though Summer would be a close second. I have pale skin, blue eyes, and blonde hair, but have never been able to figure out if I have warm or cool undertones -- in some makeup brands, the cool foundations match the best; in others, the warm matches best! (However my skin does flush pink very easily!) But since most of the colors recommended for Springs look good on me (except for ivory, which is too similar to my skintone and washes me out), while most of the Summer colors are too pale and wash me out (except for pale yellow which looks surprisingly good on me), I'm probably more of a Spring!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 11, 2006)

thank you, I cann never tell though


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a Spring fa sho!



Thanks for posting doll!


----------



## jessimau (Oct 12, 2006)

I've always thought of myself as an autumn, but I guess I'm a bit more of a spring. I don't know...I think the more intense, "autumnal" hues look best on me, but I feel like I can pull off most color combinations anyway.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 12, 2006)

Great info!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

I _think_ i'm a winter according to this b/c I have yellowish-olive skin and look best in intense, rich colors, like black, navy, red, and hot pink. BUT I thought I was a warm NOT cool tone so now i'm confused. lol


----------



## Tesia (Oct 12, 2006)

I am winter but it tells me to stay away from gold. I love gold though and i thought it looks nice on my skin though. But i hate the way red looks on my skin and that is supposed to be a good color for me.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Oct 12, 2006)

I dont know my undertones.


----------



## ivette (Oct 12, 2006)

i'm definetly a winter


----------



## Jessica81 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've always had trouble figuring out my skin tone, but if I think about which colors look the best on me they indicate that I'm a winter. Maybe I'll try wearing more of those colors and see what people say.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## KrazyPhish (Oct 12, 2006)

I think I'm winter. I have hazel eyes, pale skin (with rosy undertones) and light brown/dark blonde hair. I must be a winter because gold -especially jewelery- looks terrible on me.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 12, 2006)

I dunno what I am! Eek! LOL! I'll wear anything! Maybe I'm more Autumn???


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 12, 2006)

I think I'm autumn, brunnette with golden undertones


----------



## Leony (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool and thanks for the info, I think I'm between Autumn and Winter lol.


----------



## Sophia (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks it was so helpful!!!! I'm definetely Autumn!


----------



## LilDee (Oct 12, 2006)

cool!



looks like i'm winter


----------



## monniej (Oct 12, 2006)

great article. i think i'd be autumn.


----------



## Summer (Oct 12, 2006)

I can't go by this because the colors they are saying I look best in is way off base.


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 12, 2006)

Im winter! *porcelain white skin*


----------



## Kathy (Oct 12, 2006)

HHhmmm....I think I'm a Summer, but I'm not sure. I just wear what I like!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 12, 2006)

i think i'm spring.

thanks for posting!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 12, 2006)

according to my coloring, i should be an autumn, but so many of those colors wash me out. i look best in winter colors but i don't fit the description.

i guess i am a late fall


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 12, 2006)

summer, but when I color my hair dark I think I could even pass as winter





Originally Posted by *xkatiex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im winter! *porcelain white skin* I think you might be summer actually


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm not sure which one I fall under.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Oct 12, 2006)

I think I'm supposed to be winter, but hot pink and bright reds look awful on me because i have a LOT of rosyness. Maybe I'm a mix of summer and winter? Is that possible?

I always wish that there was some expert that could just 'diagnose' me so I would never have to worry about it again!

Hehe. For now I'll stick to my favorite army greens and navy blues.


----------



## Solimar (Oct 13, 2006)

Winter for sure. Darker reds look GREAT on me, haha.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I do think you call fall between two...I'm mainly a winter, but, can wear some autumn colors.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 13, 2006)

Great info! Thanks for posting.


----------



## geebers (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I _think_ i'm a winter according to this b/c I have yellowish-olive skin and look best in intense, rich colors, like black, navy, red, and hot pink. BUT I thought I was a warm NOT cool tone so now i'm confused. lol Im in the same boat! Im a winter because rich colors/jewel tones look best on me. But I always thought I was a warm tone too...


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 14, 2006)

I am a Winter (I'm pretty sure!), but I can do Autumn a bit too. I'm in the middle I guess.


----------



## gommiebears (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm confused but I guess I will fall under a winter catagory.


----------



## Winkiedo (Oct 16, 2006)

I have that book "Color me Beautiful". It even has swatches of the colors. I'm a winter.


----------



## Viviana (Oct 17, 2006)

cool info! i think i'm an autumn...


----------

